# Best educational games for your kids



## Pergamum (Dec 28, 2011)

What are the best educational games that you have or play with your kids?



-Card games for math, reading, bible?

-CD or computer games for math, reading, bible, history, etc, logic.


I am thinking of getting an Ipod Touch...and I hear there are many educational apps for math, etc. Has anyone used these or can anyone recommend any good apps?

Other games, drills or strategies to make learning fun?

Any games the kids can do themselves and still learn a lot?


----------



## asc (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm curious too if people have any suggestions.

I have some apps on my iphone which fairly educational but also fun for my boys to play: Word Bingo, Math Bingo, Rocket Math, Math Ninja, Stack the States. You'd think there'd be a ton, but I haven't found that many. I also have some apps which are electronic books for them to read; my favorites are Dr. Seuss books and the Berenstain Bear books - although I find reading a little bit of a strain on the small screen (they're better on a ipad).


----------



## Zach (Dec 30, 2011)

As a kid I always loved the math card game "24." It was a a lot of fun, and this is coming from a kid who doesn't like math.


----------



## JS116 (Dec 31, 2011)

What age group? When I was kid the Leapfrog games were fun,but I outgrew it when I started coming to the pre-teen stage.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 31, 2011)

Believe it or not, the Nintendo Wii has a number of educational games.


----------



## Pergamum (Dec 31, 2011)

Noah is 7 and Alethea is 4. Noah is entering 3rd grade in June and Alethea is entering kindergarten.


----------



## asc (Dec 31, 2011)

SolaScriptura said:


> Believe it or not, the Nintendo Wii has a number of educational games.



Any suggestions?


----------

